# fusion de deux partitions de disque



## jeanne99 (10 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
...J'AI BESOIN d'AIDE!!
je ne suis pas très douée en informatique mais j'ai quand même un peu cherché et je n'ai vraiment pas réussi à fusionner une partition de disque que j'avais créée pour installer windows 10 à la partition initiale Macintosh HD.
J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider...J'en ai vraiment besoin rapidement !!
En tout cas merci à tous ceux qui auront un peu de temps à m'accorder.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour *jeanne*

Je réagis avec retard à ton fil. Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs confifgurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## jeanne99 (16 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, Macomaniac, vraiment un grand merci pour votre réponse. En suivant ce que vous m'avez écrit j'obtiens ceci:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         202.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         48.7 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +48.7 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              794.6 KB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +202.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  148.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.2 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller - copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime le *Conteneur* du bas (ce qui reformate un volume *Untitled* sur la parition du bas) > *b)* supprime la partition du bas reformatée > *c)* récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur* du haut et à sa partition de base > *d)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## jeanne99 (16 Novembre 2019)

après avoir exécuté ce code, j'ai obtenu le code ci-dessous:

```
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Sans titre" on disk1s1
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 45 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation on disk1
Started erase on disk0s3 Untitled
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 48 684 773 376 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 282022, actual 36222409)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.31.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.31.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.31.8) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
warning: apfs_fs_alloc_count is not valid (expected 45596, actual 2650471)
Verifying allocated space
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f083+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f086+4) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f08d+2) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f090+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f093+4) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f098+2) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0a4+2) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0a8+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0ad+4) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0b2+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0b6+2) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0bc+3) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0c1+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0c4+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0c6+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0c8+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0cf+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0da+2) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0e4+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0ef+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0f1+3) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0f7+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0fd+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f0ff+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f102+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f104+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f106+5) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f10c+2) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f11b+3) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f122+3) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f126+3) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f12f+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f131+2) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f136+2) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f139+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f13b+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f143+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f147+2) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f159+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f15f+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f162+2) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f16c+2) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f172+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f17b+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f192+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f197+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f1b2+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f1bf+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f1c9+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
warning: overallocation detected on Main device: (0x8f1cc+1) bitmap address (0x8522)
Too many warnings of this type generated; suppressing subsequent ones
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 202 000 801 792 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  148.4 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.2 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk2s5

MBP-de-Jeanne-2:~ jeanneballe-calix$
```

Je suis allée vérifier dans mon utilitaire de disque et il me semble que ça a marché !!!!


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2019)

Oui : problème résolu.

- tu as une sur-allocation d'espace détectée à la vérification de l'*apfs.* Redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées => pour ouvrir la session de secours du disque (écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*).​
- lance l'Utilitaire de disque > dans l'angle gauche supérieur du panneau --> presse la pastille : "*Présentation*" et coche l'option : "*Afficher tous les appareils*". Le *Conteneur apfs* global se trouve alors affiché.​
- sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus > pour réparer l'*apfs*.​
=> redémarre ensuite normalement : j'espère que cela aura réparé l'erreur dans l'*apfs*.​


----------



## jeanne99 (16 Novembre 2019)

je viens de suivre la démarche, je pense que ça à marcher car l'espace de stockage libre a augmenté.
En exécutant "diskutil list" je viens d'obtenir ça: 

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  148.3 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk1s5

MBP-de-Jeanne-2:~ jeanneballe-calix$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Novembre 2019)

Tout a l'air en ordre.


----------



## jeanne99 (17 Novembre 2019)

C'est juste parfait alors !
Juste une dernière petite question, savez vous si on peut choisir la taille d'une partition? (Dans le cas où j'aimerais avoir accès à windows sur mon mac ?)


----------



## macomaniac (17 Novembre 2019)

Tout à fait -->

- c'est toujours toi qui décide de la taille d'une nouvelle partition à créer (soit dans l'Utilitaire de disque > soit dans le *terminal* > soit dans l'Assistant BootCamp).​


----------



## jeanne99 (18 Novembre 2019)

Ca y est tout est ok et j'ai réussi à choisir la taille de partition de mon disque avec l'installation de windows 10!
Je tiens sincèrement à vous remercier, je ne savais plus dugout comment j'allais me sortir de cette situation.
Vraiment un grand merci pour votre gentillesse, votre disponibilité et pour la résolution de ma demande...MERCI MERCI MERCI !
Je vous souhaites une très Bonne soirée


----------



## macomaniac (18 Novembre 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## orbx (18 Novembre 2019)

Et pour moi, avec SL sur iMac 5.1 late 2006, impossible d'étendre ma partition Documents en ExFat sur mes 100Go dispo en fin de disque, svp?
De même, réduire SL au minimum (à peine 18 Go utilisés), c'est-à-dire environ 25 Go, alors que mon curseur de réduction bloque à 51 Go, malgré le vide dispo, visible en blanc dans l'espace de l'OS)?

NOTE: je cherche à mettre Linux & W10 (ou W10 & Linux) sous SL, avant mon ExFat IMac DOCS!


----------



## macomaniac (19 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour *orbx*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.

Note - bien qu'on prête à Napoléon la déclaration : "Un petit dessin vaut mieux qu'un long discours"  => mon expérience informatique dément absolument cette prétendue supériorité de l'image sur le texte. Les panneaux graphiques de l'Utilitaire de disque me font voir des images sans rien comprendre, là où les tableaux textuels du *terminal* me font comprendre sans image.


----------



## orbx (19 Novembre 2019)

Pardon, mais cela ne suffit-il pas? Je suis principalement sur PC....... et là, un test d'install ou de partitionnement avec Linux Mint 19................  Sinon, plus tard pour les manips "texte"!!!!!!!!!!  Merci tout de même pour la disponibilité remarquable!!!!!!!!

PS: Je n'attendais qu'un renseignement visant surtout les possibilités concrètes:
1 - extension d'ExFat sans destruction de données (bien que non vitales dans mon cas)
2 - réduction espace OS Mac SL sur 25 Go environ...


----------



## orbx (21 Novembre 2019)

Simple aussi de me dire que OSX SL est incapable d'étendre du ExFat!
En bref, je vais devoir tout supprimer derrière SL... et réattribuer plus juste pour Win + Tux & Docs...
Et vu le peu d'usage de cet OS périmé (sécurité internet égale à Win XP sans doute?), le peu d'ergonomie (saisie-redimensionnement de fenêtres dans un seul angle minuscule quasi-rédhibitoire), je risque même de l'effacer!!!!!!!!
Reste le bon écran, mes 4 Go (n'ai jamais eu plus de RAM sur PC) et 500 HDD non SSD........
Maintenant, si quelqu'un me propose un 27' acceptant un OSX actuel, sur une partition minimale pour ajouter Linux sur 30Go max & WIN 10 sur 70Go, j'étudierais la proposition... en abandonnant le 21'.   Cdt, Oliv.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2019)

Si tu veux que je disserte sur la configuration de ton disque --> poste le tableau retourné par un :

```
diskutil list
```


dans un *Bloc de code*.


----------



## orbx (21 Novembre 2019)

Si extension d'un  volume ExFat possible, sinon, je ne perds pas mon temps sur Mac......

Tester El Capitan peut-être: perte de temps plus motivante..............


----------



## orbx (21 Novembre 2019)

Je redémarre l'outil à 30€ + 20 pour SL + 10 pour 4 Go DDR + 10 pour clavier à bugs.....
- Voici la fammeuse diskutil list, qui montre moins que la capture d'écran:

§/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS IMac 20                 49.2 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data IMac DOCs               301.1 GB   disk0s3
plus 100 Go vides non formatés, en bas.

- et ma clef USB Mint bootable sur un PC mais *cet iMac 5.1 n'a aucune option de boot USB* (faut-il une partition EFI sur la clef?) ----- je suis contraint de graver chaque OS Live ou d'install  ///je  viens de tester un Windows 10  v1909 <<< après chargement des fichiers = ÉCRAN NOIR!

/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.9 GB     disk2
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 MINT192TINA             7.9 GB     disk2s1


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2019)

Pour qu'un repartitionnement non destructeur soit possible sur Mac > *2* conditions sont requises -->

- *a)* que la table de partition soit une *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able) - ce qui est le cas ici - et pas une *MBR* (schéma Windows désigné aussi par : *FDisk_partition_scheme*).​
*- b)* que le type de partition concernée soit "Apple" : *Apple_HFS* > *Apple_CoreStorage* > *Apple_APFS* (et hébergeant un système de fichiers Apple formateur de volume en rapport). Aucun type de partition "Windows" : *MS_DOS_FAT* > *Microsoft Basic Data* > *Windows_NTFS* (et hébergeant donc un système de fichiers Windows = *FAT-32* > *exFAT* > *NTFS*) => ne permet un redimensionnement "canonique" (c'est à dire en en adressant la requête au système de fichiers en question).​
- d'une manière hors-norme > il est toujours possible d'éditer le descripteur *GPT* (dans la table *GPT*) d'une partition de type Windows > de manière à assigner à la partition une extension rétrécie ou élargie. Mais ce procédé injecte une erreur dans le *spaceman* (le gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs) du système de fichiers considéré => ce qui n'en fait pas une solution pérenne.​
L'inspection des partitions de ton disque montre encore qu'il y a *150 Go* de blocs hors partitions (= espace libre).

- passe la commande :​

```
sudo gpt show disk0
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande affiche la distribution des blocs du disque => conformément à sa description par la *GPT*.

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​​
Si tu obtiens en retour un : "*Operation not permitted*" => cela voudra dire que le *SIP* (protocole de sécurité) est activé > et verrouille l'accès à la table de partition du disque de démarrage.


----------



## orbx (22 Novembre 2019)

Ai dès le début déclaré avoir présentement 50Go d'OSX SL (encore trop pour mon besoin)
en dessous 50Go (il y a peu, divisé en deux pour une install de Mint 19.2 - Tara alors que je voulais Tina, la distrib actuelle)............. Mes docs et 100Go en fin de disque (dont même un formattage en ExFat ne servirait pas à une fusion)..........
Me souvenant de Partition magic (Powerquest puis Symantec) en sus de Parted magic, GParted... j'avais des doutes. Mais OXS n'est pas supérieur!
----------
*Je zappe le pb fusion/merge et ne veux pas créer un post pour la réduction de l'OS sur moins de 30Go!!!!!!  Manip possible?????*
----------
Pour accepter de garder un goût pour l'iMac, il me faudra sans doute un modèle de 2007-2008 capable d'exécuter El Capitan..


----------



## orbx (24 Novembre 2019)

Marché conclu, j'ai supprimé.......... donc, grand vide à recloisonner pour WIN sur 60 Go et LINUX sur 20 ....... et partitiion commune à tout le monde DOCUS en  ExFAT en bas.....
NOTE: ai mon vrai post ici:




__





						10.6 Snow Leopard - iMac 5.1, partitions souhaitées: 25, 25, 50 + 400 Docs en ExFat
					

Avais commencé avec 100 pour SL, 300 docs + 50 & 50 pour Win & Linux..... Je pourrais faire presque tenir les 3 OS en début de disque mais impossible d'étendre mes docs en ExFat sur les 100 de fin de disque! ..... De même, je ne peux réduire SL à moins de 51 Go... Dans ce cas, je mettrais Mint...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Gilles92140 (26 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Je trouverai peut-être de l'aide sur cet article ?


```
Last login: Tue Nov 26 12:46:29 on console
iMac-de-Bastien:~ bastien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS HD_iMacbg               967.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS eDrive                  31.3 GB    disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5

iMac-de-Bastien:~ bastien$
```

Voici le résultat de la requête demandée

C'est une machine d'occasion que je viens d'acheter
iMac 21,5 pouces mi 2010 avec High Sierra
Le disque dur semble unique et fait 1 To (SATA)
La partition de démarrage est eDrive
La partition HD_iMacbg ne me sert à rien, j'aimerai la supprimer et ne garder que eDrive (qui ferait quasiment 1 To du coup)
J'ai bien une partition de récupération, mais j'en ai même deux. Est ce normal ? Puis je en supprimer une des deux ?
Merci pour vos conseils et la ligne de code

J'en profite pour poser une dernière question : sur cette machine, on peut mettre 16 Go max de RAM (4 modules de 4 Go)
Mais puis-je mettre deux modules de 8 Go ? Parce que je les ai déjà

Cordialement
Gilles


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour *Gilles*

Tu ne peux pas augmenter "vers le haut" la partition *eDrive* (*disk0s4*) => pour lui faire absorber l'espace qui serait libéré par la suppression de la partition *HD_iMacbg* (et de sa partition de secours). On ne peut dilater une partition que "vers le bas".

- à quoi te sert le volume *eDrive* ? - High Sierra est-il installé dans ce volume ?​
- pour quoi ne pas installer High Sierra => dans le volume principal et supprimer la partition du bas / récupérer son espace ?​


----------



## Gilles92140 (26 Novembre 2019)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide
High Sierra est effectivement installé sur eDrive
Je peux tout à fait installer hIgh Sierra sur HD_iMacbg. Mais comment puis-je faire cela ?
C'est quoi EFI EFI sur le disk0s1?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info /
```


la commande affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume démarré (désigné par son point de montage de volume démarré : */*)

Poste le tableau => j'en saurai un peu plus...


----------



## peyret (26 Novembre 2019)

Gilles92140 a dit:


> C'est quoi EFI EFI sur le disk0s1?


EFI


----------



## Gilles92140 (26 Novembre 2019)

```
Last login: Tue Nov 26 13:51:59 on console
iMac-de-Bastien:~ bastien$ diskutil info /
   Device Identifier:        disk0s4
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s4
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              eDrive
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                  Journal size 8192 KB at offset 0xec000
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      Yes
   Booter Disk:              disk0s5
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s5
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              D39BFFC8-6D36-3213-A4AB-868852F9FD09
   Disk / Partition UUID:    C32E1AD9-1BDA-4897-B23E-8A9CC8EF7ABC
   Partition Offset:         968204865536 Bytes (1891025128 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                31.3 GB (31349997568 Bytes) (exactly 61230464 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       31.3 GB (31349997568 Bytes) (exactly 61230464 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        12.5 GB (12516909056 Bytes) (exactly 24447088 512-Byte-Units) (39.9%)
   Volume Free Space:        18.8 GB (18833088512 Bytes) (exactly 36783376 512-Byte-Units) (60.1%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Hardware AES Support:     No

iMac-de-Bastien:~ bastien$
```

Désolé pour cette réponse tardive


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Je vois que tu es bien démarré sur *eDrive*. *12,5 Go* d'occupation : guère plus qu'une installation propre avec un compte d'utilisateur vide - non ?

- passe encore la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
df -H /Volumes/HD*
```


qui mesure l'occupation du grand volume

Poste le retour.

----------

Ceci -->

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
```


est l'*ESP* : *E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition ou partition-Système de l'*EFI *(*EFI* ici = programme interne de boot du Mac - recelé dans une puce de la carte-mère et lancé à l'allumage). Ce programme *EFI* utilise (occasionnellement) le volume homonyme *EFI* (non monté par défaut pour une session d'utilisateur) => pour le démarrage de certains autres volumes (comme *BOOTCAMP*) ou ses propres mises-à-jour logicielles.

si tu te demandes pourquoi *2* *EFI* à la suite (*EFI EFI*) : le 1er *EFI* est la désignation du type de la partition (*hex code* : *0xEE*) > le 2è *EFI* est le nom du volume (non monté) formé sur la partition.


----------



## Gilles92140 (26 Novembre 2019)

```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2   967G   663M   967G     1%      88 4294967191    0%   /Volumes/HD_iMacbg
iMac-de-Bastien:~ bastien$
```

Ci-joint


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Le volume *HD_iMacbg* est vide. Donc il peut être cloné tranquillement > en prenant en  source le volume *eDrive*.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil rename disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"
```


qui renomme *Macintosh HD* le grand volume

Poste le retour.

Question : est-ce que ton compte actuel est personnel ? - il te satisfait ?


----------



## Gilles92140 (26 Novembre 2019)

```
diskutil rename disk0s2 "Macintosh HD"
Volume on disk0s2 renamed to Macintosh HD
iMac-de-Bastien:~ bastien$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            967.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS eDrive                  31.3 GB    disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5
```

Tu parles de quel compte personnel ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Le compte intitulé *bastien* (nomcourt) : c'est toi qui l'a choisi ? - ce n'est pas un héritage de l'ancien propriétaire ?


----------



## Gilles92140 (26 Novembre 2019)

Oui c'est le nom de l'ancien propriétaire. Je peux le renommer, non ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Est-ce que tu as des données personnelles dans ce dossier de compte *bastien* ?

- si ce n'est pas le cas > tu ne préférerais pas faire une installation propre de High Sierra => dans le volume renommé *Macintosh HD* ?​


----------



## Gilles92140 (26 Novembre 2019)

Je n'ai aucune donnée sur ce compte. Aucun fichier sur ce mac pour le moment. Je n'ai pas d'avis sur la question, qu'est ce qui serait le mieux ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Le mieux serait alors une installation propre > en démarrant sur l'OS de secours > et en activant l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => à destination de *Macintosh HD*. Après > on supprimerait le volume *eDrive* et sa partition de secours > et on récupérerait cet espace à *Macintosh HD*. Tu aurais un volume unique avec un compte à toi.

- d'accord pour la manœuvre ?​


----------



## Gilles92140 (26 Novembre 2019)

D'accord pour cette manœuvre. Marche à suivre ?
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Redémarre > et tiens pressées les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) à partir de l'écran noir => jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours (hébergé dans le volume *Recovery HD*).

- tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" => et choisis le volume *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​
- en fin d'installation > après un redémarrage sur l'OS installé > tu pourras remplir des écrans des paramétrage du Mac : renseigne tout personnellement. Le dernier écran te propose de récupérer des données : coche la case "*Ne pas récupérer de données maintenant*" => ce qui te permet de créer un compte avec les identifiants de ton choix.​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si ça a fonctionné...


----------



## Gilles92140 (26 Novembre 2019)

Super, merci, je me lance
Question complémentaire : je peux mettre deux barettes de 8 Go de RAM ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Oui : ton iMac supporte *16 Go* de *RAM*.


----------



## Gilles92140 (26 Novembre 2019)

Même si c'est 2 x 8 Go et non pas 4 x 4 Go ?
L'installation est en cours
Dès qu'elle est finie, je remets un message


----------



## Gilles92140 (26 Novembre 2019)

```
Last login: Tue Nov 26 18:54:29 on console
iMac-de-Marine:~ marine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            967.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS eDrive                  31.3 GB    disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5

iMac-de-Marine:~ marine$
```

L'installation s'est terminée
Petit souci avec les 16 Go mais je verrai cela plus tard
Comment puis-je supprimer eDrive et sa partition de récupération ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Novembre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info /
```


qui affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume démarré

Poste le retour => que je voie s'il s'agit bien de *Macintosh HD*.

Note : *2* x *8 Go* de *RAM* doit convenir.


----------



## Gilles92140 (27 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Désolé de ne répondre que maintenant, cette machine est pour le moment sur mon lieu de travail
Voici ci dessous la requête


```
Last login: Wed Nov 27 10:02:43 on console
iMac-de-Marine:~ marine$ diskutil info /
   Device Identifier:        disk0s2
   Device Node:              /dev/disk0s2
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk0

   Volume Name:              Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /

   Partition Type:           Apple_HFS
   File System Personality:  Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                  Journal size 81920 KB at offset 0x1c2a000
   Owners:                   Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:      Yes
   Booter Disk:              disk0s3
   Recovery Disk:            disk0s3
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Verified
   Volume UUID:              83E7498D-9E0F-329E-9C72-BB135A710FAA
   Disk / Partition UUID:    0000222D-5106-0000-8F37-0000E14B0000
   Partition Offset:         209735680 Bytes (409640 512-Byte-Device-Blocks)

   Disk Size:                967.3 GB (967345127424 Bytes) (exactly 1889345952 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:       967.3 GB (967345127424 Bytes) (exactly 1889345952 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:        12.5 GB (12496982016 Bytes) (exactly 24408168 512-Byte-Units) (1.3%)
   Volume Free Space:        954.8 GB (954848145408 Bytes) (exactly 1864937784 512-Byte-Units) (98.7%)
   Allocation Block Size:    4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No

   Device Location:          Internal
   Removable Media:          Fixed

   Solid State:              No
   Hardware AES Support:     No

iMac-de-Marine:~ marine$
```

Je pense que les 16 Go (2 x 8 Go) pose un problème à la machine. Elle n'arrête pas de planter.
Un message d'erreur a été envoyé à Apple, voici une copie ci-dessous. Peut-être des informations intéressantes qui expliquent le problème ?
Trop de caractères (plus de 1000) je tente sur un message suivant


----------



## Gilles92140 (27 Novembre 2019)

```
Anonymous UUID:       8E34DD14-70DB-4B46-4B98-89ADEB99536F

Wed Nov 27 09:54:01 2019

*** Panic Report ***
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xffffff801596de4f): "Possible memory corruption: pmap_pv_remove(0xffffff803344b6a0,0x7f8cf961a000,0x7, 0x7280, 0xffffff92104fbb54, 0xfffffe8cff58e0d0): null pv_list, priors: 2"@/BuildRoot/Library/Caches/com.apple.xbs/Sources/xnu/xnu-4570.71.57/osfmk/i386/pmap_internal.h:786
Backtrace (CPU 0), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff92104fb7e0 : 0xffffff801586de46
0xffffff92104fb830 : 0xffffff80159974d4
0xffffff92104fb870 : 0xffffff80159896a4
0xffffff92104fb8e0 : 0xffffff801581fe60
0xffffff92104fb900 : 0xffffff801586d8bc
0xffffff92104fba30 : 0xffffff801586d67c
0xffffff92104fba90 : 0xffffff801596de4f
0xffffff92104fbb80 : 0xffffff801596e9b4
0xffffff92104fbbe0 : 0xffffff80158f8f7f
0xffffff92104fbd20 : 0xffffff80158f8762
0xffffff92104fbd60 : 0xffffff8015898143
0xffffff92104fbda0 : 0xffffff8015d14480
0xffffff92104fbe10 : 0xffffff8015d2daeb
0xffffff92104fbe90 : 0xffffff8015d2df47
0xffffff92104fbee0 : 0xffffff801586624f
0xffffff92104fbf30 : 0xffffff801581fe2c

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: mds_stores

Mac OS version:
17G9016

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 17.7.0: Fri Oct  4 23:08:59 PDT 2019; root:xnu-4570.71.57~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 957CED9A-DB89-3CA2-9986-9CFD6283B806
Kernel slide:     0x0000000015600000
Kernel text base: 0xffffff8015800000
__HIB  text base: 0xffffff8015700000
System model name: iMac11,2 (Mac-F2238AC8)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 234716376867
last loaded kext at 50375692053: com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor    1.9.5d0 (addr 0xffffff7f98a2a000, size 28672)
loaded kexts:
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor    1.9.5d0
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC    1.70
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsDevicePolicy    3.20.17
com.apple.AGDCPluginDisplayMetrics    3.20.17
com.apple.driver.pmtelemetry    1
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet    1.0.1
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager    6.0.7f16
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient    3.6.5
com.apple.kext.AMDLegacyFramebuffer    1.6.8
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X    7.0.0
com.apple.kext.AMDRadeonX3000    1.6.8
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAHardwareConfigDriver    281.52
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver    131
com.apple.driver.AppleTyMCEDriver    1.0.3d2
com.apple.driver.AGPM    110.23.37
com.apple.driver.AppleHV    1
com.apple.driver.AGDCBacklightControl    3.20.17
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA    281.52
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver    281.52
com.apple.driver.eficheck    1
com.apple.kext.AMD5000Controller    1.6.8
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight    170.12.6
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Atheros40    700.74.5
com.apple.driver.AppleOSXWatchdog    1
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC    3.1
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin    1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelSlowAdaptiveClocking    4.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl    1.5.5
com.apple.driver.AppleFIVRDriver    4.1.0
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet    10.3.1
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothUSBDFU    6.0.7f16
com.apple.filesystems.autofs    3.0
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController    353
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBStorageCoexistentDriver    439.70.3
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader    439.70.3
com.apple.driver.AppleFileSystemDriver    3.0.1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless    1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib    1.0.0
com.apple.AppleSystemPolicy    1.0
com.apple.BootCache    40
com.apple.filesystems.hfs.kext    407.50.6
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient    404.30.3
com.apple.filesystems.apfs    748.51.0
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI    5.5.9
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort    329.50.2
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC    2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons    6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET    1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS    2.1
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC    6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC    1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient    220.50.1
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall    186
com.apple.security.quarantine    3
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet    8
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement    220.50.1
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl    3.20.17
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily    11
com.apple.iokit.IOAVBFamily    683.1
com.apple.plugin.IOgPTPPlugin    680.15
com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2    378.28
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface    211.15
com.apple.driver.AppleSSE    1.0
com.apple.kext.AMDSupport    1.6.8
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib    281.52
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib    526
com.apple.AppleGPUWrangler    3.20.17
com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl    3.20.17
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert    1.1.0
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport    519.21
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController    281.52
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily    281.52
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily    206.5
com.apple.vecLib.kext    1.2.0
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family    1200.12.2
com.apple.driver.corecapture    1.0.4
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI    1.0.14d1
com.apple.kext.AMDLegacySupport    1.6.8
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginLegacy    1.0.0
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily    6.0.0d8
com.apple.iokit.IOSlowAdaptiveClockingFamily    1.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController    1.0.18d1
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily    519.22
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController    1.1.0
com.apple.driver.mDNSOffloadUserClient    1.0.1b8
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP    2.2.9
com.apple.kext.triggers    1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleHIDKeyboard    205.1
com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport    6.0.7f16
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport    6.0.7f16
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerTransport    6.0.7f16
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily    6.0.7f16
com.apple.driver.usb.IOUSBHostHIDDevice    1.2
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass    4.0.4
com.apple.driver.usb.cdc    5.0.0
com.apple.driver.usb.networking    5.0.0
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBHostCompositeDevice    1.2
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBHub    1.2
com.apple.filesystems.hfs.encodings.kext    1
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice    404.30.3
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily    1.8
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily    1.8
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily    1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleXsanScheme    3
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI    267.50.1
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage    301.40.2
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily    4.7.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub    900.4.1
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily    288
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBEHCIPCI    1.2
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBHostPacketFilter    1.0
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily    900.4.1
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBUHCIPCI    1.2
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBUHCI    1.2
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBEHCI    1.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHostMergeProperties    1.2
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM    2.1
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime    2.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily    1.1
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily    2.0.0
com.apple.security.sandbox    300.0
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch    1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore    28.30
com.apple.driver.AppleEffaceableStorage    1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore    2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTDM    439.70.3
com.apple.driver.AppleMobileFileIntegrity    1.0.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageDriver    140.70.2
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice    404.30.3
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily    404.30.3
com.apple.driver.AppleCredentialManager    1.0
com.apple.driver.KernelRelayHost    1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHostFamily    1.2
com.apple.driver.usb.AppleUSBCommon    1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleBusPowerController    1.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSEPManager    1.0.1
com.apple.driver.IOSlaveProcessor    1
com.apple.driver.DiskImages    480.60.3
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily    2.1
com.apple.iokit.IOTimeSyncFamily    680.15
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily    3.4
com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily    31
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform    6.1
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC    3.1.9
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily    2.9
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily    1.4
com.apple.kec.Libm    1
com.apple.kec.pthread    1
com.apple.kec.corecrypto    1.0

EOF
Model: iMac11,2, BootROM 99.0.0.0.0, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 3,6 GHz, 16 GB, SMC 1.64f5
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 5670, ATI Radeon HD 5670, PCIe
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 8 GB, DDR3, 1333 MHz, 0x0000, -
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 8 GB, DDR3, 1333 MHz, 0x0000, -
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x168C, 0x8F), Atheros 9280: 4.0.74.0-P2P
Bluetooth: Version 6.0.7f16, 3 services, 27 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Ethernet, Ethernet, en0
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD1001FALS-40Y6A0, 1 TB
Serial ATA Device: OPTIARC DVD RW AD-5680H
USB Device: USB 2.0 Bus
USB Device: Hub
USB Device: USB Laser Mouse
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader
USB Device: BRCM2046 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
USB Device: USB 2.0 Bus
USB Device: Hub
USB Device: Keyboard Hub
USB Device: Apple Keyboard
USB Device: IR Receiver
USB Device: Built-in iSight
Thunderbolt Bus:
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2019)

Dans le *terminal* de ta session de *Macintosh HD* démarré > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime la partition *eDrive* > *b)* supprime sa partition de secours subalterne > *c)* récupère l'espace libéré à la partition *Macintosh HD* > *d)* réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'intégralité du retour de la commande.

----------

Les barrettes de *RAM* de *8 Go* correspondent-elles à l'iMac ? - sont-elles de bonne qualité ?


----------



## Gilles92140 (27 Novembre 2019)

Ci-joint le retour


```
Last login: Wed Nov 27 10:06:25 on ttys000
iMac-de-Marine:~ marine$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s4 eDrive
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Unable to find disk for disk0s5
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -l -x /dev/rdisk0s2
Performing live verification
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Resizing
Modifying partition map
Copying booter
Growing file system
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

iMac-de-Marine:~ marine$ ;
```

Je pense que ce sont des barrettes de qualité, achetées chez macway.com
MEMMWY0054
8 Go DDR3-SODIMM 1600MHz PC3-12800 Apple
HEL:1171733 112-161130-9*DK2


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2019)

La récupération d'espace a fonctionné. J'espère que le volume *Recovery HD* inaffiché sur la partition *disk0s4* n'a pas sauté dans l'affaire.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil mount disk0s4 ; diskutil list
```


qui remonte le volume > puis réaffiche la configuration des disques

Poste le retour.

----------

Dans *Mactracker* > je vois le descriptif suivant :

Memory Slots4 - 204-pin PC3-10600 (1333 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM


la fréquence est de *1333 MHz* > pas de *1600MHz*.

Essaie de varier les emplacements des 2 barrettes. Sinon > vois si tu peux les renvoyer et prendre des Crucial (regarde sur le site Crucial).


----------



## Gilles92140 (27 Novembre 2019)

```
iMac-de-Marine:~ marine$ ;diskutil mount disk0s4 ; diskutil list
-bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
iMac-de-Marine:~ marine$
```

Erreur semble t-il


----------



## Gilles92140 (27 Novembre 2019)

```
iMac-de-Marine:~ marine$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

iMac-de-Marine:~ marine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2019)

Tu as commencé la commande composite par un *;* au lieu de *diskutil*.

- repasse la commande :​

```
diskutil mount disk0s4 ; diskutil list
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## Gilles92140 (27 Novembre 2019)

Oui, avec toutes mes excuses pour cette petite coquille


```
iMac-de-Marine:~ marine$ diskutil mount disk0s4 ; diskutil list
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s4 mounted
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

iMac-de-Marine:~ marine$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2019)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


montre que le volume *Recovery HD* a été remonté. RAS.

Comme il est peut-être affiché sur ton Bureau inutilement > tu le redémontes par la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s4
```


on est sûr qu'il existe et se trouve disponible en cas de besoin.


----------



## Gilles92140 (27 Novembre 2019)

C'est fait. Je pense que la situation est enfin comme je la souhaitais ?
Un très grand MERCI pour cette aide. Je n'aurais jamais réussi cela tout seul.
Je vais acheter les barrettes de RAM à la bonne fréquence.
Et je viendrai sur ce forum avec grand plaisir pour apprendre de nouvelles compétences et éviter de poser une question déjà étudiée
Très bonne journée
Gilles


----------



## macomaniac (27 Novembre 2019)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Sly54 (27 Novembre 2019)

Gilles92140 a dit:


> Je vais acheter les barrettes de RAM à la bonne fréquence.


Privilégie la marque Crucial qui ne pose généralement aucun problème sur les ordinateurs Apple.


----------



## Gilles92140 (29 Novembre 2019)

Merci pour ce conseil. Il y a des DDR3 et des DDR3L
Quelle est la différence ? Laquelle choisir ?
Mieux vaut 4 barrettes de 4 Go ou je peux prendre deux barrettes de 8 Go ?


----------



## Sly54 (29 Novembre 2019)

iMac 21,5 pouces mi 2010 avec High Sierra --> tu as 4 slots mémoire et tu es limité à 16 Go. Donc ta machine n'accepte que les barrettes de 4 Go max.

Les préconisations sont 204-pin PC3-10600 (1333 MHz) DDR3 SO-DIMM
Donc prend de la DDR3.


----------

